# Cutting board



## andre s (Aug 31, 2013)

hi all,
This is my first cutting board. It's endgrain, Maple and Walnut. 13.5" x 22.5". Not perfect, but i think it'll do the job, last me awhile. I'm eager to try another one. however, i may wait until i invest in a small planer. being dependent on my rickety table saw for exact thicknesses was errr...trying :dazed:. and messy. well, it was fun anyway.
here it is:












color has since gotten a bit darker & more uniform with subsequent applications of mineral oil


----------



## tripleq (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice! I've been looking into making an endgrain cutting board...but my woodworking tooling is woefully inadequate lol.

Again, very nice work!


----------



## DoktaP (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks fabulous. I've paid good money for lesser quality boards. Great job.


----------



## andre s (Sep 1, 2013)

members, 
thanks for the support!

-Andre


----------



## ar11 (Sep 2, 2013)

really nice work there


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks good, and should definitely last long after you complete the urge for another board!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice work. I ordered one from David. Wanted to try to make one, and may attempt one in the future.


----------



## ocho (Sep 2, 2013)

andre s said:


> hi all,
> This is my first cutting board. It's endgrain, Maple and Walnut. 13.5" x 22.5". Not perfect, but i think it'll do the job, last me awhile. I'm eager to try another one. however, i may wait until i invest in a small planer. being dependent on my rickety table saw for exact thicknesses was errr...trying :dazed:. and messy. well, it was fun anyway.
> here it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

nice beveling


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 26, 2013)

Good job Andre,big board & an eye catcher


----------

